# pansat 9200 dead



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Plugged it in per instructions, setup, got real slow, locked up, turned off and on, just displays 4 ----'s on screen. Dead. Panset says to download upgrade software...How do I get it in the box? One credit card cancellation coming up, and pbs hd can KMA. I'm sticking with my $85 fortec. At least it turns on.

-edit- 

Found instructions on pansatusa to force load new software from a dead power off using the usb stick. Appears to be working now...Will keep plugging away. Can't believe they would ship boxes with defective boot software and expect new customers to flash roms before even being able to use the box.

-edit2- with current software, it found all the channels on one sat, the when scanning the second sat, locked up again, and from then on, it would pop up, say moving to G25, then about 10 mins later would say, no signal. Hit menu, and waited 15 minutes, nothing. Its going back. Ill just stick with my OTA PBS HD and my fortec. I've never had this much trouble, even with those noname brand C band receivers and 6' dishes back in the last century. I hope I am just getting bad stuff, and everyone isn't having this much trouble. So far I've had 1 bad 50' RG6, one very finicky HH motor (it won't stop at the right spot unless I go to 72w first, then will lock em all on the way back west), and now a totally worthless receiver. Its going from a hobby to getting personal now. 

I just hope gosatellite doesn't give me any problems. I'm just not in the mood. Thanks for everyones help in the other threads tho. I really am enjoying AlJezeera's 10pm cst newscasts, and all the pbs feeds for sure, and the network mux on c-band has some really good music at night. Ill just be happy now, and quit with PBS HD....just not worth it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Just an update. Gosatellite offered to return the unit to pansat but refused to refund or exchange the unit, as "they had no way to verify the box wasn't hacked". So I am returning a brand new unit to Pansat to have repaired. I have no idea what all this hacking stuff is about, as I haven't seen anything worth hacking that isn't on basic cable, but anyways, looks like 3 more weeks before I *MIGHT* get to watch PBS-HD.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Since I can't send it back til Monday, I decided to see if I could get pbs hd. I turned it on, and set the settings for amc3, turned it off for 15 minutes, turned it back on, and quickly scanned the pbs hd transponder, turned it off....and so on.. NEXT TIME I turned it on, bang, up pops pbs hd. It looks amazing. As long as I don't try to change channels or do anything in the menus, it comes in. So, Ill watch it this weekend before sending it in for repair.

Anyone know where I can find a schedule for PBS HD? Couldn't find one on pbs.org.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Followup: Panarex has my receiver fixed. Said while they couldn't prove it, it appeared to have "hack" software on it at one time which corrupted the operating system. This was a new in the box receiver from gosatellite.com in Vancouver BC. Just a heads up to anyone else considering ordering from them. They refused to exchange the receiver. I will find another dealership next time I order something.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Followup: Panarex has my receiver fixed. Said while they couldn't prove it, it appeared to have "hack" software on it at one time which corrupted the operating system. This was a new in the box receiver from gosatellite.com in Vancouver BC. Just a heads up to anyone else considering ordering from them. They refused to exchange the receiver. I will find another dealership next time I order something.


Thats just a cop out they could use to not fix the box. Glad they did however. They would know if "3rd party" f/w is on there, it always leaves a trace.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I might have misworded my past post...just to clarify... gosatellite.com refused to exchange the receiver when it didn't work out of the box. Pansat (Panarex) was nothing but top notch and sympathetic to my problem, and did all they could over the phone guiding me to the software and attempting to fix it at my house before having me sent it to them. They then tested it in operation for two days after repairing it to make sure there were no problems. Their customer support is excellent at Panarex. It was gosatellite.com that I won't be dealing with again. I'd have no problem buying another pansat.


----------

